# 2008 MN BIRD (Pic Added)



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Got this bad boy yesterday. 24.5 lbs, 10 in. Beard. 1 in spurs.

I had three toms and 15 hens come running in. Shot it at 2:30 pm. Waited in a strut zone for 4 hours for the birds to make there way to me. It worked.


----------

